# Peruvian Phasmids (Stick insects)



## mantisdeperu (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi. These fásmidos are from Peru, the smaller (green) it´s Libethra genus and the bigger it´s bostra genus.

If someone is interested please contact me.


----------

